# Has anybody made a cheese press



## blackwrx04 (Apr 9, 2019)

My wife really wants me to make one, but looking around there are so many. I thought I would ask on here because all the good advice I get on smoking meats. So please help a guy out and give me some ideas if you dont mind


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Apr 9, 2019)

I have not; but I am curious about this as well. I've been eyeballing making cheese now.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 9, 2019)

Check out this thread  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/making-jarlsberg-style-cheeses.275521/


----------



## blackwrx04 (Apr 10, 2019)

A spring press.


----------



## blackwrx04 (Apr 10, 2019)

Thank you so much now I can build one. Another project going to get done


----------



## canuhover (Apr 10, 2019)

I built a hydraulic one that works great but if your interested in a wood one here you go.  You can download the pdf from sturdypress.com


----------



## forktender (Apr 14, 2019)

Could you cap off a sausage stuffer and press with that?


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 18, 2019)

forktender said:


> Could you cap off a sausage stuffer and press with that?


 FT, I'm not sure if you would get the pressed cheese out of the stuffer as it isn't open ended like a cheese  mold.


----------



## evilpsych (Feb 22, 2020)

I just made one. cost me about $28 and my time.


----------

